# تركيبة عالمية لكريم الايدي hand crem



## chem1982 (25 أبريل 2012)

Parta
stearc acid 8%
cetyl stearyl alcohol 1%
iso propyl mystrate 4%
glycril mono stearate 2%
propyle praen .07%

part b 
glycerin 8%
tri ethanol amine 1%
sorbitol 6%
methyl paraben .123%
water 65%

part c
perfume
طريقة العمل
سخن a حتي 75 درجة مئوية 
سخن b حتي 75 درجة مئوية ثم اضف b الي a مع التحريك البسيط وفي اتجاة واحد حتي يتكون الكريم وعند درجة 40م اضف العطر 
وبهذا تحصل علي كريم عالي الجودة وطبي 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## زهره لوتس (25 مايو 2012)

لو ممكن اسم الكحول بالعربي


----------



## Abu zainab (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
جزاك الله خيرا
أخوك من المغرب يحضر لمشروع تصنيع الدهان والغراء نطمع في الله ثم فيكم للمساعدة إن شاء الله
أسأل عن الخلاط المستعمل في تحريك البويات ،ماهي مواصفاته الشكلية والتقنية، وكم يقدر ثمنه؟هل ممكن تصنيعه محليا؟
حفظك الله تعالى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (30 أكتوبر 2012)

chem1982 قال:


> Parta
> stearc acid 8%
> cetyl stearyl alcohol 1%
> iso propyl mystrate 4%
> ...



ممكن لوسمحت أخى ترجمة للمواد الخام بالإسم التجارى بالعربى الموجود فى مصر


----------



## chem1982 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

هلا بيك اخي هذة هي الاسماء التجارية المعروفة علي مستوي العالم


----------



## عماد الشوبكي (22 مايو 2013)

نعم صحيح احسنت
ولك الشكر سيدي


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (23 مايو 2013)

جميل جداً 
الله يفتح عليك وييسر لك عسير


----------

